# Ah well, I couldn't resist. :)



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm a new betta owner, and this is my first post. 

One month ago, I went to Petsmart. They recommended bettas as the 'easiest fish for beginners.' One little female caught my eye. (Probably because she was blue, and I *heart* blue!)

That night, I found this website. And I watched my little blue girl swim around her cold 1 gallon tank, while I read lots of posts.... The next day, her home was upgraded to a 3 gallon Critter Keeper with a heater and silk plants. 

Two days ago, I needed more water conditioner, so I went back to Petsmart. A blue VT male caught my eye. _"No no no,"_ I said, _"I don't need another fish!"_ So I grabbed the water conditioner and walked away. Then I went back and looked at the fishie again. He looked so sad in his little icky cup..... But no. I already had a fish.

For some reason, I wandered around the store. Lots. I kept going back to stare at the sad little fish. And then, I picked up the cup, bought another 3 gallon Critter Keeper, silk plants, heater, thermometer. :roll:

So now, I have TWO little blue fish. Two days later, he looks MUCH better than he did in his cup. He's is definitely a VT. I'm pretty sure the female is, too.

So here they are. I haven't come up with names yet....


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

They are Beatiful.


----------



## sandrac8388 (Sep 4, 2012)

wow. Very pretty bettas!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

pretty kids you have there  
the female seems to have some crowntail finnage


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I noticed the crowntail bits on the female too. 

Congrats on your fishies!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

They are pretty! Maybe a future breeding pair is you wanted to...you never know! :lol:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

They do look like a great breeding pair.


----------



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

They are both so beautiful! Absolutley stunning! Your female looks a little bit like a crowntail, but Im not 100% sure. I miss having my blue babies!


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

aokashi said:


> pretty kids you have there
> the female seems to have some crowntail finnage


Oh. Really? Because I'd thought she had just shredded her fin, and needed to regrow it. LOL! I've been anxiously checking for signs of disease or fin rot. It's a BIG relief to think that it could be something like that! :-D

Ooooo. Crowntails are *pretty*! She's a feisty little thing too. She swims all over the tank, and gets excited whenever she sees me. (She probably hopes that I'm going to feed her again. LOL)


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

rubinthebetta said:


> They are pretty! Maybe a future breeding pair is you wanted to...you never know! :lol:





ChoclateBetta said:


> They do look like a great breeding pair.


Oh my. My brain just shorted out thinking about that. 

I'm just a fish newbie, hoping to keep two bettas alive. Not sure I want to take on a the process of breeding, with all its potential risks and loads of responsibilities. 

I could just see myself with 50 three gallon critter keepers - each filled with a little blue fish. LOL


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> They are Beatiful.





sandrac8388 said:


> wow. Very pretty bettas!





Laki said:


> I noticed the crowntail bits on the female too.
> 
> Congrats on your fishies!


Thank you, everyone! The female is like a hyperactive kid, flitting all around her tank. The male isn't quite sure about anything yet, but at least he no longer resembles a wilted letter leaf.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have ADHD too me and your Betta are similair.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I have ADHD too me and your Betta are similair.


LOL! But she's really interesting to watch. And she really interacts with me. It's like I come into the room and she goes "_Wheeeeee! I'm so glad you're here! Will you feed me? Feed me! I'm so hungry! Wheeeee -- I'm gonna fly around my tank now 'cause I'm sooooo excited!_ :-D

She's a fun fish. LOL


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Heh, don't even consider breeding anytime soon! lol Firstly, being royal blue, VT and CT, and being petstore fish are all against you in trying to sell them. People buying off a breeder are looking for certain things. Anyway, not to discourage you from the future! Keep an open mind 

He will come around eventually. Some fish are shy, others active and brazen. They're new still so in time he won't help but show his true colors!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Proffesional breeders do not like VTs.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Laki said:


> Heh, don't even consider breeding anytime soon! lol Firstly, being royal blue, VT and CT, and being petstore fish are all against you in trying to sell them. People buying off a breeder are looking for certain things. Anyway, not to discourage you from the future! Keep an open mind
> 
> He will come around eventually. Some fish are shy, others active and brazen. They're new still so in time he won't help but show his true colors!


No, I'm not about to them get any closer to one another than they are now -- which is in separate tanks about a foot apart, with lots of stuff between them. LOL

Active and brazen is good. (As I watch the female sailing full-speed around her tank.)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

If they are Pet store fish doont breed them they probably have bad genetics, and are too old to breed.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> If they are Pet store fish doont breed them they probably have bad genetics, and are too old to breed.


No, I'm not going to breed them. 

Are pet store fish old? I would have guessed they were young. (And also the fish that breeders weren't interested in keeping.)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

They are usually old breeders 6 months to a year old.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

LittleBlueFishlets said:


> Oh my. My brain just shorted out thinking about that.
> 
> I'm just a fish newbie, hoping to keep two bettas alive. Not sure I want to take on a the process of breeding, with all its potential risks and loads of responsibilities.
> 
> I could just see myself with 50 three gallon critter keepers - each filled with a little blue fish. LOL


Don't breed CT's to VT's. The fins will be messy and you will probably have to cull most of them.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

As stated earlier, I am not breeding them.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

That VT is beautiful! (and your female is handsome as well) I'll admit, I didn't use to like VTs... but my boy Zakut, (orange and blue) has charmed me quite a bit... their long fins look so pretty when they're swimming... like a bit of silk fabric floating in the water


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Okay they are nice looking pet fish.


----------



## HannahsBabys572 (Nov 17, 2012)

Exactly my kind of bettas! lol I am also a sucker for those blue greenish babies  I have a blue greenish crowntail  Yours are such cuties!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The dog in your avatar is adorible. What kind of envirement do you keep them in? I love that pair.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

HannahsBabys572 said:


> Exactly my kind of bettas! lol I am also a sucker for those blue greenish babies  I have a blue greenish crowntail  Yours are such cuties!


Oh! I would have loved a blue-green crowntail! Petsmart didn't have any when I was there.

Your dog is so cute!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I love Chocolate delta tails.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

twolovers101 said:


> That VT is beautiful! (and your female is handsome as well) I'll admit, I didn't use to like VTs... but my boy Zakut, (orange and blue) has charmed me quite a bit... their long fins look so pretty when they're swimming... like a bit of silk fabric floating in the water


Orange and blue! Oh wow! That sounds really pretty!

Yes, I was surprised that I ended up with a VT. But I liked his color. 

He was pretty 'wilted' looking for awhile though. (Icky plastic cup!)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

VTs are great too sadly they are decreasing in popularity.


----------

